# Introducing 'Sharine' - Ultra-realistic shakers and tambourines for Kontakt



## jesusginard (Sep 5, 2016)

www.wavesfactory.com/sharine

*Sharine* is a sample library for Kontakt that features a wide variety of shakers and tambourines with different tonal characteristics for maximum versatility. 8 shakers and 4 tambourines of different materials and sizes for every situation. 







Including a *full mixer* for the 3 mic positions with volume, pan or width and output selector for each channel. Close mono, spaced mid position and binaural far position. 






With an* advanced sequencer* that will trigger each sample ahead of time just the right amount of milliseconds for the main transient to be at the right spot, synced with your tempo, in order to retain the *pre-roll*. 






Includes '*Rack Effects*', a powerful script that lets you add up to 12 DSP effects in order to extend the sonic capabilities of the library. 






--------------------------------

Available now with a special intro discount of *20% OFF*, 1 week only. 
Regular price: *€59.00*

W-Shaker and W-Tambourine users will receive an extra 20% OFF coupon in their inbox. 

*Get it now here:* 
www.wavesfactory.com/sharine


----------



## airflamesred (Sep 5, 2016)

If this is anywhere near as good as Suspended cymbals the you're on to a winner. What, though, the future for the timps?


----------



## pinki (Sep 5, 2016)

Nice!


----------



## jesusginard (Sep 5, 2016)

airflamesred said:


> If this is anywhere near as good as Suspended cymbals the you're on to a winner. What, though, the future for the timps?


Funny that you mention Suspended Cymbals as Sharine was sampled on the same recording session as the cymbals. 
I'll be sampling new timpanis soon, with some cool features that I can't talk about just yet...


----------



## Twrogstudio (Sep 5, 2016)

Sounds great! I'll be using it all over the place I'm sure.


----------



## d.healey (Sep 5, 2016)

Your UIs are always beautiful!


----------



## kurtvanzo (Sep 5, 2016)

Nice GUI, reminds me of NI's latest but with multiple mics- excellent. The pre-roll is great, if sample offeset is at 0 will the keys trigger with preroll? (Hit happens after key press). Does the manual tell you the offset needed when using midi tracks?

Also don't see the 20% discount code, am I missing it? Thanks and great job! Can never have too many good shakers.


----------



## emasters (Sep 5, 2016)

The 20% discount code is on the Wavesfactory product page, a bit down from the top. I initially missed it, as well. Though it's large and apparent, once you look


----------



## Saxer (Sep 5, 2016)

Just watched the video... looks great! Especially the "Rec" button for the sequencer. Finally a step sequencer without mouse clicking!


----------



## jesusginard (Sep 5, 2016)

kurtvanzo said:


> Nice GUI, reminds me of NI's latest but with multiple mics- excellent. The pre-roll is great, if sample offeset is at 0 will the keys trigger with preroll? (Hit happens after key press). Does the manual tell you the offset needed when using midi tracks?
> 
> Also don't see the 20% discount code, am I missing it? Thanks and great job! Can never have too many good shakers.


Pre-roll and start offset can't be used together, it's either one or the other. In order for the samples to be triggered ahead, the pre-roll knob has to be set to "On". That will automatically set the Start Offset knob to 0ms. 
Another important bit is that the pre-roll only works with patterns, it won't work with notes played with the blue keys. 
All the info you need is in the manual and in the walkthrough video


----------



## jesusginard (Sep 6, 2016)

d.healey said:


> Your UIs are always beautiful!


Thank you, David!


----------



## synthpunk (Sep 6, 2016)

I think you have really upped your game sonically recently and I do not mind paying a bit extra for that. Good work!


----------



## jesusginard (Sep 6, 2016)

synthpunk said:


> I think you have really upped your game sonically recently and I do not mind paying a bit extra for that. Good work!


Thank you so much!


----------



## woodsdenis (Sep 6, 2016)

Just used this in a track, lovely organic sound. A few niggles that I emailed the dev about and I am promised will be fixed ASAP. Great stuff.


----------



## jesusginard (Sep 6, 2016)

I received some requests to show how the different mic positions sound. Here you have a demo:


----------



## airflamesred (Sep 7, 2016)

My only wish would be that the triggering of the rolls could be stopped by triggering a hit (C, D, E). That seems quite natural to me.


----------



## jesusginard (Sep 7, 2016)

airflamesred said:


> My only wish would be that the triggering of the rolls could be stopped by triggering a hit (C, D, E). That seems quite natural to me.


I'll include this in the next update.


----------



## airflamesred (Sep 7, 2016)

jesusginard said:


> I'll include this in the next update.


Thanks.


----------



## jonnybutter (Sep 7, 2016)

Very nice VI. Pre-roll handled very well.


----------



## catsass (Sep 7, 2016)

This is a great lib. And your innovative pre-roll implementation is icing on the cake. Thank you, Jesus!


----------



## Matt Riley (Sep 7, 2016)

I've been looking for something like this for a long time!


----------



## jesusginard (Sep 7, 2016)

Thank you, guys! It's very rewarding seeing all these beautiful comments


----------



## Raindog (Sep 7, 2016)

FGBR said:


> Got this yesterday and it's really great, used it in a track already. Easy to use, sounds great, and it's very practical. I've often found it troublesome to get a decent feel when adding VI shakers especially, not so with this. I'll be using this a lot, no doubt.
> 
> I picked up VQ drums as well, excellent sounding kit.



+1
Raindog


----------



## ein fisch (Sep 8, 2016)

I've been waiting for that! Very nice.


----------



## reutunes (Sep 9, 2016)

This is a really very useful library - I reviewed it this week for The Samplecast show (starts at 4:53). The ability to pick and choose multiple tambourines and shakers without having to load individual patches was really appreciated. Also - the preset sequences and the smart "pre-roll" function make it a winner for me.


----------



## Mike Connelly (Sep 9, 2016)

When does the intro discount end, Monday?


----------



## jesusginard (Sep 9, 2016)

Mike Connelly said:


> When does the intro discount end, Monday?


Tuesday!


----------



## Mundano (Sep 9, 2016)

reutunes said:


> This is a really very useful library - I reviewed it this week for The Samplecast show (starts at 4:53). The ability to pick and choose multiple tambourines and shakers without having to load individual patches was really appreciated. Also - the preset sequences and the smart "pre-roll" function make it a winner for me.




Excuse me... you make your own commercial announcement (thesamplecast - because the whole video is there) into a brand OT's commercial thread?... i've found it distracting me from the thread... ya, i am free to decide if i click on it or not..


----------



## Batrawi (Sep 9, 2016)

I was thinking "another useless sampled instru...Woaa da f** (after I pressed play)

Nice job


----------



## reutunes (Sep 9, 2016)

Mundano said:


> Excuse me... you make your own commercial announcement (thesamplecast - because the whole video is there) into a brand OT's commercial thread?... i've found it distracting me from the thread... ya, i am free to decide if i click on it or not..



There's nothing "commercial" about The Samplecast show - I make no money out of it and it's completely self funded. I'm just trying to help fellow composers out. If you feel the show has nothing to offer you then feel free to skip it (as you rightly point out).


----------



## Mundano (Sep 9, 2016)

reutunes said:


> If you feel the show has nothing to offer you then feel free to skip it (as you rightly point out).


i didn't say that... point rightly your comments, don't feel offended. In fact, i'm subscribed to your channel.


----------



## reutunes (Sep 9, 2016)

Mundano said:


> i didn't say that... point rightly your comments, don't feel offended. In fact, i'm subscribed to your channel.



Cool - no worries xxx


----------



## Zookes (Sep 12, 2016)

Very nice.

@jesusginard
External MIDI triggers the pre-roll as well, yes? This feature is not exclusive to the internal pattern sequencer?

I am not a fan of built-in sequencers when reading the score or using less-common time is required.
Delay for pre-roll is OK, can adjust this easily if timing is consistent.


----------



## nordicguy (Sep 12, 2016)

reutunes said:


> There's nothing "commercial" about The Samplecast show - I make no money out of it and it's completely self funded. I'm just trying to help fellow composers out. If you feel the show has nothing to offer you then feel free to skip it (as you rightly point out).


Does it mean you don't get instruments (Libraries, plug-ins...) for free neither?
No hidden agenda, just curious to know.


----------



## reutunes (Sep 12, 2016)

nordicguy said:


> Does it mean you don't get instruments (Libraries, plug-ins...) for free neither?
> No hidden agenda, just curious to know.



Most reviewers for websites / magazines / YouTube receive NFR copies of libraries to test and review. When reviewing libraries I always put myself in the shoes of someone buying the library, to judge whether or not it offers good value for money in it's own right, and in comparison to other products on the market. I've been fortunate enough to work in this industry for many years so already have most of the libraries I need to compose with, either from buying them myself or gratis from various companies. I'm very lucky in that respect.


----------



## Rob Elliott (Sep 12, 2016)

Well thought out. Congratulations.


----------



## Chocobo (Sep 12, 2016)

How do you address the first beat of the sequence the very first time I trigger it? Does it have pre-roll?


----------



## jesusginard (Sep 12, 2016)

Zookes said:


> Very nice.
> 
> @jesusginard
> External MIDI triggers the pre-roll as well, yes? This feature is not exclusive to the internal pattern sequencer?
> ...


No, the pre roll script only takes effect when using the sequencer, otherwise the library doesn't know what notes are coming next.



Chocobo said:


> How do you address the first beat of the sequence the very first time I trigger it? Does it have pre-roll?


The very first beat uses the start offset approach.


----------



## kurtvanzo (Sep 18, 2016)

Jist got an email saying it's the last few hours of the intro price. Went online to purchase but couldn't log-in on the new website, and when I try to reset it, it won't accept anything I put in (and I've made it as complex as I can with #'s, caps, special characters, etc.). No way to purchased without entering a password. Bummer.


----------



## jesusginard (Sep 18, 2016)

kurtvanzo said:


> Jist got an email saying it's the last few hours of the intro price. Went online to purchase but couldn't log-in on the new website, and when I try to reset it, it won't accept anything I put in (and I've made it as complex as I can with #'s, caps, special characters, etc.). No way to purchased without entering a password. Bummer.


You can use any password you like, no matter how complex it is. The security meter is only for having visual feedback, the system will let you use any password strength you want.


----------



## kurtvanzo (Sep 19, 2016)

jesusginard said:


> You can use any password you like, no matter how complex it is. The security meter is only for having visual feedback, the system will let you use any password strength you want.


Strange because I'm sure it kept me from proceeding when I entered passwords that were deemed as weak. But I'll try again.


----------



## jesusginard (Sep 20, 2016)

Sharine 1.0.1 update available. 


Fixed: bug when purging microphone positions.
Improved: table steps increased to 32.
Improved: more note lengths including triplets.
Added: samples react to velocity.

This completely replaces the old files. 

Download in your user account: 
www.wavesfactory.com/my-account/downloads


----------

